# Dimensions of a rack spare ribs



## ufo8mycow

Can someone give me the dimensions of a rack St Louis trimmed spare ribs? I am trying to design my next smoker build and I want to maximize the number of spares I can fit on each shelf.


----------



## ufo8mycow

Bueler?

Bueler?

Bueler?


----------



## raastros2

I don't have any on me right now


----------



## javin007

Just so happens I've decided to throw a rack of spare ribs on this weekend...

The rack I have thawing is 8" by 18".


----------



## javin007

Oy... I just reread.  My rack is a rack of Spare Ribs.  If they were cut down to St. Louis style, you'd lose about 3 inches from the width, and an inch or two from the length.


----------



## javin007

Gr.  Can't figure out how to edit...

Keep in mind that this is going to depend greatly on the pig and the cut you get from the store.  I'd give it 2-3 inches leeway on both measurements for your smoker.

Edit:  I figured out how to edit.


----------



## cliffcarter

UFO8MyCow said:


> Can someone give me the dimensions of a rack St Louis trimmed spare ribs? I am trying to design my next smoker build and I want to maximize the number of spares I can fit on each shelf.


About 5" wide by about 16" long, YMMV depending on the size of the hog they came from originaly. You can maximize capacity on any pit if you use rib racks BTW.


----------

